# Guest Certificates



## geist1223 (May 25, 2020)

Worldmark is refusing to return Guest Certificates and/or Guest Fees even when they cancel the Reservation. I have sent the following email to a Member of the Worldmark BOD.

The current Guest Certificate Policy at Worldmark is that if there are any changes to the Reservation to include cancellation the Guest Certificate and or Guest Certificate Fee ($99 or $129) is forfeit.

Worldmark is enforcing this Policy even when it is Worldmark that is cancelling hundreds if not thousands of Reservations because of Covid19.

Worldmark is being unjustly enriched if not engaging in simple theft. I am sure Worldmark does not want the negative publicity or to face numerous Small Claim Actions all around the United States.

The Worldmark Board of Directors needs to take Emergency Action to correct this wrong. When a Reservation is cancelled by Worldmark (not the Member) for any reason the Guest Certificate or Guest Certificare Fee should be credited to the Members Account as soon as possible.

Thomas A. Sieg


----------



## Tacoma (May 26, 2020)

I definitely agree! I hope they will realize that in the cae of them cancelling the reservation it needs to be returned.


----------



## topcop400 (May 26, 2020)

Same is happening to Wyndham points owners.


----------

